

List of best free online learning sites - vijayr
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/cktxy/reddit_lets_compile_a_list_of_the_best_online/

======
jules
I highly recommend Leonard Susskind's "Modern Physics" series of lectures. A
full list is on his wikipedia page:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Susskind>

They cover modern classical mechanics, quantum mechanics, special relativity,
statistical mechanics, and more. It is expected that you have knowledge of
basic calculus (you know what a derivative is, but you don't need to know what
a curl is) and basic physics (he does cover even stuff like F=ma but it would
probably be too fast to follow it for the first time).

------
rohitarondekar
Another more actively maintained list of courses/lectures is available at Open
Culture: <http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses>

------
pmuhar
Ive used Khan Academy to teach myself a few courses. Hes really good. I
believe he was featured on ted.com as well. www.khanacademy.org

------
wengzilla
I'm a HUGE fan of memrise (www.memrise.com). Easy to use, clean interface, and
a great concept. I've been using it to learn mandarin and have found it to be
infinitely better than self-studying out of a textbook.

Check it out if you get a chance.

~~~
xiaoma
I've been an enthusiast of language learning (and teaching) for almost a
decade. Memrise has an absolutely beautiful interface, and I love its
responsiveness and colorfulness.

That said, you're doing yourself a serious disservice if you're using it for
learning Mandarin. Aside from the considerable disadvantage of any language
learning effort that focuses on single word flash cards to the exclusion of
sentences, it propagates some misunderstandings specific to Mandarin. The most
serious problem is that it treats single characters as "words", despite the
fact that the vast majority of modern Chinese is disyllabic. The word for
child is 孩子, not 子, which is found in hundreds of words that have nothing to
do with children. Similarly used in isolation, 土 is as likely to mean
provincial as it is to mean "earth" as taught in the series.

If you really want to learn, you'd be much better served by one of the
services that gives you access to lots of audio, as well as flashcards done
well. Try popupchinese or chinesepod. I really recommend the China Breeze
series of graded readers, too.

------
chris123
Would be nice if HN had a page/wiki to collect, categories, etc. these kinds
of sites.

------
andrewhillman
Not sure what you're looking for but if you're a hacker MIT's Intro to CS &
Programming...via OpenCourseWare <http://bit.ly/mitintrocs>

------
therandomguy
Here is my side project in this space <http://classfrog.com/staging>

Not ready for Show HN yet.

------
mhartl
The title is misleading; not all of these resources are free.

------
wantrepreneur
Let's not forget thepiratebay.org and demonoid.me LOL

------
choxi
wish i could add www.trybloc.com to the list, looks like its closed for
comments though :/

------
cq
A lot of these links are expired. Wish there was an updated version of this.

~~~
joshAg
Course material (lecture notes, projects, some have links to videos of
lecture, &c). for every undergrad berkeley cs course is available for free if
you know the website!

<http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/classes-eecs.html> has links to all course
websites and archives.

you can look at what courses descriptions here:
[http://sis.berkeley.edu/catalog/gcc_list_crse_req?p_dept_nam...](http://sis.berkeley.edu/catalog/gcc_list_crse_req?p_dept_name=Computer+Science&p_dept_cd=COMPSCI&p_path=l)

the main courses are:

/cs61[abc]/ # intro cs

/cs70/ # discrete math

/ee122/ # networking with a cs bent in fall and an ee bent in spring

/cs160/ # ui

/cs161/ # security

/cs162/ # systems and os (not recommended right now; the class is going
through a restructuring and completely sucks)

/cs164/ # compilers

/cs169/ # software engineering

/cs170/ # algorithms, this class usually doesn't have a website aside from
homework assignments; i'd recommend just buying the textbook since its only
$30 and the course very closely follows the entire text (save for the quantum
chapter at the end)

/cs172/ # Computability and Complexity

/cs174/ # Combinatorics and Discrete Probability

/cs184/ # graphics

/cs186/ # databases

/cs188/ # AI

Lower division classes are numbered between 0 and 100, upper division classes
are 100 to 199, and grad classes are 200 and up. A tens digit above 4
indicates a cs class, and a tens digit below five indicates an ee class.

To get to the archive for a class without having to navigate to the first link
first, go to inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~<class>/archives if you want to go to the
most recent website, just remove the /archives.

EG, cs61's website archive is at
<http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/archives> and
<http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a> will redirect to the most recent
course's website.

